

Apple does not activate nitro for web apps saved to home screen - wiseleo
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/15/apple_ios_throttles_web_apps_on_home_screen/

======
pittsburgh
Whether or not Apple intentionally prevents home screen web apps from using
Nitro, they're now aware of the problem and should fix it.

Apple has been exhibiting a lot of anti-trust behavior lately. Here are three
more examples that come to mind...

1: iOS magazine subscriptions must be done through Apple:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870440900457614...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704409004576146613997208194.html)

2: Google restricts non-independent ad networks in iOS apps:
[http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100608/apple-makes-good-
on...](http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100608/apple-makes-good-on-steve-
jobs-promise-invites-other-advertisers/)

3: As everybody knows, Flash is banned from iOS devices:
[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/an_antitrust_app_buvCW...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/an_antitrust_app_buvCWcJdjFoLD5vBSkguGO)

I'm surprised that Apple isn't more worried about antitrust actions being
taken against it.

------
jogjayr
Yes, they absolutely must fix it. Though coming from Apple it wouldn't
surprise me if they drag their feet, or if they already knew and did nothing.
All they care about is their 30% app store cut and making sure developers 1)
have to buy a Mac to develop for the App store 2) have to write Objective-C,
so that significant resources have to be deployed to write native apps for
other platforms

------
gluejar
I'd appreciate seeing this report confirmed here.

~~~
gluejar
As I suspected, there's a previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317804>

